# Commerce watershed lake duck hunting?



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can you duck hunt on Commerce watershed lake? any info appriciated.


----------



## MagSPot (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah gotta get permit waste of time


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 18, 2011)

Limits.....daily!


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 18, 2011)

No really, waste of time and effort.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Ill stick to my woody swamp and trips to arkansas


----------



## 12mcrebel (Oct 18, 2011)

i hear sandy creek is good


----------



## Vmarsh (Oct 18, 2011)

waste of time


----------



## merganzarinthedecoys (Oct 19, 2011)

waste of time x10, hmmm.

I bet it's loaded with zero pressure, I'd go if I was closer.


----------



## Duckhawk (Oct 19, 2011)

merganzarinthedecoys said:


> waste of time x10, hmmm.
> 
> I bet it's loaded with zero pressure, I'd go if I was closer.



I guarantee you someone hunts it everyday of the week. Tons of pressure. As for the ducks not enough to fool with. It gets hammered. There's a big difference in seeing a few and calling and decoying a few.


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 19, 2011)

everyone hunts the watershed. some everyday. some twice a day and some all day. It is over hunted. I have went down there and just sat on in my truck, glassing the waters and hunters out number the ducks 10 to 1.   Also if you hunt it. the DNR loves this stop.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Oct 19, 2011)

And after this name dropping thread, you can expect the hunter to bird ratio to be even worse!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Oct 19, 2011)

ugabulldog56 said:


> And after this name dropping thread, you can expect the hunter to bird ratio to be even worse!



Exactly. There will be people packed in every 50 yds. now. Why name exact spots. This kind of stuff is getting old.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 19, 2011)

I've killed my limit evertime I've hunted the place.


----------



## Brushcreek (Oct 19, 2011)

It sucks


----------



## dixies dad (Oct 19, 2011)

12mcrebel said:


> i hear sandy creek is good


----------



## 12mcrebel (Oct 19, 2011)

dixies dad said:


>



your laughs are insulting! i hunt here all the time, never seen anybody else around


----------



## Killin Time (Oct 19, 2011)

heres a thought for the guy that started this thread go look for yourself! boy thats an idea


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 20, 2011)

ugabulldog56 said:


> And after this name dropping thread, you can expect the hunter to bird ratio to be even worse!





Hairy Dawg said:


> Exactly. There will be people packed in every 50 yds. now. Why name exact spots. This kind of stuff is getting old.



Exactly....If it wasn't bad before, it sure will be now.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for " name dropping " on the thread, didnt think yall would get riled up about someone asking a simple question about if it was legal to hunt an area, or what you had to get as far as a permit. Reckon ill just look stuff up on my own before i " name drop" a Georgia public duck huntin spot. haha


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2011)

Some of you gentlemen who keep doin` this, and you know who you are and what you are doin`, can consider this your last warnin`.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 23, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I've killed my limit evertime I've hunted the place.



Me too.


----------

